# CrazyWood ...



## Willee (Sep 5, 2010)

Years ago either PSI or WoodCraft sold these blanks and called it CrazyWood.
I made several pens with it and this one is the last one.
The blanks were 3/4" x 3/4" x 5"
This one is made from all my leftover scraps of it segmented together.

I understand the fella that was making it passed away and it is no longer available.

I assume small pieces of wood were softened somehow and then placed into a press and some resin added. 
As you can see each piece is firmly up against the others and there is no voids in the wood at all.

Anyone know how these blanks were made as I would like to have some more of it.


----------



## KenV (Sep 5, 2010)

PSI was selling it in the recent past --  Great question -- looks to be random, but suspect it is easier than it looks


----------



## azamiryou (Sep 6, 2010)

Are some of the seams actually curved, or is that just how they appear from being on an angle?


----------



## Willee (Sep 6, 2010)

azamiryou said:


> Are some of the seams actually curved, or is that just how they appear from being on an angle?



Yes, some were curved, others were at all angles.
This is nothing like the stacked segmented wood blocks that PSI calls Strata Wood.

It is like wood scraps were tossed into some container then pressed together under pressure but I cant figure how the wood was softened to allow that. 
(if that is how it was done)
There were no voids in the block.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 6, 2010)

Unlikely the wood was softened and pressed together.  It was cut that way then glued together in sheets and sanded to lets just say 3/8 thick and then 2 sheets are glued together for a 3/4 sheet which is then cut into blanks.  

How to do it theory....

makes a lot of sawdust no doubt.  Cut several strips of different widths and edge glue them all together.  Come back and re cut the panel several times on an angle and glue in some more strips.  Cut opposite angles in new panel and glue in more strips.  Build a curving jig from some hardboard and clamp it on, then use router to cut the curves out.  Mix and match several pieces in different order and glue back together.  In between each step will require sanding the panels, so you probably start at 3/4 thick and end up with 1/2-3/8 thick panels by the time you keep rebuilding it. Something like this theory is probably how it came to be.


----------



## reddwil (Sep 7, 2010)

I saw a cutting board at a store somewhere, can't remember now. But it was made like this. I'll ask my wife, she doesn't forget "ANYTHING".


----------



## Rfturner (Sep 13, 2010)

this design is simpler than it seems. It can easily be done with only straight cuts at angles. when it turns down it becomes curved. I have done similar effects with blanks I have made. That one has been glued in strips.

That pen looks great, it is very eye catching


----------

